# mot. retr. 6mo GSD pics +



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

can honestly say this is a 100% natural retreive, no commands no training - i don't know how to. idiot only just learned to swim even;

[/SIZE][/FONT][URL="http://i1218.photobucket.com/albums/dd409/pca5/SAM_0304.jpg%5b/IMG"][FONT=Calibri][SIZE=3][COLOR=#0000ff]http://i1218.photobucket.com/albums/dd409/pca5/SAM_0304.jpg[/IMG[/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT][/URL][SIZE=3][FONT=Calibri]][/FONT][/SIZE]

[FONT=Calibri][SIZE=3][IMG][/SIZE][/FONT][URL="http://i1218.photobucket.com/albums/dd409/pca5/SAM_0307.jpg%5b/IMG"][FONT=Calibri][SIZE=3][COLOR=#0000ff]http://i1218.photobucket.com/albums/dd409/pca5/SAM_0307.jpg[/IMG[/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT][/URL][SIZE=3][FONT=Calibri]][/FONT][/SIZE]

[FONT=Calibri][SIZE=3][IMG][/SIZE][/FONT][URL="http://i1218.photobucket.com/albums/dd409/pca5/SAM_0309.jpg%5b/IMG"][FONT=Calibri][SIZE=3][COLOR=#0000ff]http://i1218.photobucket.com/albums/dd409/pca5/SAM_0309.jpg[/IMG[/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT][/URL][SIZE=3][FONT=Calibri]][/FONT][/SIZE]

[FONT=Calibri][SIZE=3][IMG][/SIZE][/FONT][URL="http://i1218.photobucket.com/albums/dd409/pca5/SAM_0314.jpg%5b/IMG"][FONT=Calibri][SIZE=3][COLOR=#0000ff]http://i1218.photobucket.com/albums/dd409/pca5/SAM_0314.jpg[/IMG[/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT][/URL][SIZE=3][FONT=Calibri]][/FONT][/SIZE]

[FONT=Calibri][SIZE=3][IMG][/SIZE][/FONT][URL="http://i1218.photobucket.com/albums/dd409/pca5/SAM_0275.jpg%5b/IMG"][FONT=Calibri][SIZE=3][COLOR=#0000ff]http://i1218.photobucket.com/albums/dd409/pca5/SAM_0275.jpg[/IMG[/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT][/URL][SIZE=3][FONT=Calibri]][/FONT][/SIZE]

[FONT=Calibri][SIZE=3][IMG][/SIZE][/FONT][URL="http://i1218.photobucket.com/albums/dd409/pca5/SAM_0293.jpg%5b/IMG"][FONT=Calibri][SIZE=3][COLOR=#0000ff]http://i1218.photobucket.com/albums/dd409/pca5/SAM_0293.jpg[/IMG[/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT][/URL][SIZE=3][FONT=Calibri]][/FONT][/SIZE]

[FONT=Calibri][SIZE=3][IMG][/SIZE][/FONT][URL="http://i1218.photobucket.com/albums/dd409/pca5/SAM_0294.jpg%5b/IMG"][FONT=Calibri][SIZE=3][COLOR=#0000ff]http://i1218.photobucket.com/albums/dd409/pca5/SAM_0294.jpg[/IMG[/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT][/URL][SIZE=3][FONT=Calibri]][/FONT][/SIZE]

[FONT=Calibri][SIZE=3][IMG][/SIZE][/FONT][URL="http://i1218.photobucket.com/albums/dd409/pca5/SAM_0274.jpg%5b/IMG"][FONT=Calibri][SIZE=3][COLOR=#0000ff]http://i1218.photobucket.com/albums/dd409/pca5/SAM_0274.jpg[/IMG[/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT][/URL][SIZE=3][FONT=Calibri]][/FONT][/SIZE]


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

eh or not???


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)




----------

